#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Olympische Spelen Peking 2008

## BlackLight_Frank

De eerste beelden van een repetitie van de openings-ceromonie zijn er.
Blijkbaar is er een zuid-keoreaanse TV ploeg stiekem het stadion binnengeslopen, waarvoor dank !!
Mooi stukje licht / en projectie-techniek !!

Video | AdelaideNow Video | AdelaideNow

Frank

----------


## Steve89

Dat ziet er erg spectaculair uit!
Ben benieuwd naar de volledige show :Big Grin:

----------


## Lighting

Ik heb een plekje in mijn agenda vrijgekruist net........ik zit voor de buis.

----------


## LJ Chris

Toch vraag ik mij af hoe die zijn binnen  geraakt  :Smile: 

Ik ben vorige maand in China geweest, en ben ook in peking gaan geweest.

Aan het stadium stond om de 25m een agent, heel het complex was dan nog eens afgesloten met een 2m hoog hek.

Heb wat foto's van de Watercube gemaakt, ook wat leuke nachtfoto's in shanghai, let op de mega led schermen  :Smile: 

Picasa Web Albums - Chris - China


Greetz

----------


## s142918

Ziet er interessant uit inderdaad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wanneer wordt dit uitgezonden?

----------


## Elmo

> Toch vraag ik mij af hoe die zijn binnen  geraakt 
> 
> Ik ben vorige maand in China geweest, en ben ook in peking gaan geweest.
> 
> Aan het stadium stond om de 25m een agent, heel het complex was dan nog eens afgesloten met een 2m hoog hek.
> 
> Heb wat foto's van de Watercube gemaakt, ook wat leuke nachtfoto's in shanghai, let op de mega led schermen 
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Chris - China
> ...



dit was een tv ploeg, dus waarschijnlijk hadden zij een mooi pasje "press", zoiets opent zelfs in china deuren

----------


## LJ Chris

Dat kan idd ja..

Wat voor westerlingen de deur in China opent:

geld en een westerse look... daar zijn ze gek van  :Smile:

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Wat ligt er daar nu op de grond in het midden van het stadion, een megagrote LED-vloer ??

Frank

----------


## Lighting

Na het bekijken van de openingsceremonie ............in een woord AF. vooral die wereldbol en het vuurwerk

Kan niet wachten tot ik de specs lijst te zien krijg
Ben vooral benieuwd naar welk systeem er gebruikt is voor de aansturing van dit mega systeem

Petje af voor de heren (dames ) die hier in de front off house gezeten hebben en tijdens de pre program zich hierover gebogen hebbben


Lighting

----------


## Lighting

> Kan niet wachten tot ik de specs lijst te zien krijg
> Ben vooral benieuwd naar welk systeem er gebruikt is voor de aansturing van dit mega systeem
> 
> Petje af voor de heren (dames ) die hier in de front off house gezeten hebben en tijdens de pre program zich hierover gebogen hebbben
> 
> 
> Lighting



Om zelf even de antwoorden te geven:

With the slogan “One World, One Dream” all nations were invited by the People's Republic of China to the Summer Olympics 2008, officially known as the Games of the XXIX Olympiad. The Opening Ceremony has been held in the Beijing National Stadium, - the "Bird's Nest” - which can seat as many as 91,000 spectators. More than 2,300 DMX controlled fixtures ( Martin 2000 wash and wash XB )and 45,000 parameters transformed the stadium into a never before seen sea of lights. 3 x grandMA full-size plus 3 x grandMA full-size as backup, 2 grandMA light as well as 46 x MA NSPs controlled the highly sophisticated lighting network during the Opening Ceremony.

“Afterwards, all of the fixtures needed to be given a position in the grandMA 3D world for the pre-programming sessions”, adds Collison, “This gave us the chance to use the wireframe visualiser in the grandMA as well as being ready for grandMA 3D to come online. Each session only had two user profiles. One was for the operator, the other for administration. Each session was named with reference to it’s colour as were the show files – red, green and blue.”

“We now had to set-up the pre-programming studio at the Beijing Olympic Committee Headquarters. This existed in various modes but the one I liked the best was each session with it’s visualiser on a plasma screen in front of them. This, combined with a projector fed from grandMA video, with each session blended in to form one picture worked a treat. It allowed the team to see their programming all at work. By beginning of May we started the transition from pre-programming to on-site. Fixture by fixture, truss by truss, the system came online. On June 12th, rehearsals began.” On August 8th the Opening Ceremony attracted the attention of millions.

Altogether 2,342 fixtures were used for the show which consisted of, amongst others, 308 x Vari*Lite VL3500 spot, 316 x VL3000 spot, 180 x VL3500 wash, 112 x Clay Paky Alpha Wash 1200. The first session had 15,921 parameters with 14 MA NSPs and 834 fixtures, the second 13,503 parameters with 16 MA NSPs and 884 fixtures, the third session 15,987 parameters, with 16 MA NSP and 624 fixtures .

The video system under the creative direction of media artist Andree Verleger from Germany included 60 x media servers, 86 x Christie Roadster Projectors with Orbital Heads and 63 x Cinema Christie Projectors. HP Pro-Curve 2626 field switches, HP Pro-Curve 8212zl and kilometres of multi mode fiber optic cable were the backbone of the huge network. “I am absolutely excited about the professionalism and support I was getting also for “my” video part during all those month from MA Lighting and the entire lighting crew”, states Verleeger. “This underlines how important it is that lighting and video are going hand in hand. This teamwork gave trust and an ongoing motivation to realize another record in this show: the world’s largest projection screen with around 600m.

Sha Xiao Lan was the lighting designer, Paul collision in charge of the control system and the broadcast lighting. Feng Bin, Wu Guoquing and Huang Tao worked as grandMA programmers. Lighting assistants were Quan Xiaojie, Zhang Wei, Wang Zhiyi, Ma Jiebo and Wang Tong. As lighting production company worked CCTV – Central China Television in conjunction with Quan Jiang, Shang Hai Televison, Gong Ti, Bei Ao, and Feng Shang Shi Ji. ACE - Advanced Communication Equipment Co Ltd. was responsible for the technical realisation.


zoals al eerder gezegd: Petje af wat een spectakel

Lighting

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

en highend's press release :Confused: 

25586.1 
It should be no surprise that High End Systems has gear on the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympics tomorrow. We have done a number of the Summer and Winter games in the past, not to mention the rumors that have been floating around on here for the last few weeks of the gear being used. The real news though is -what- we have on the Ceremonies this year. 

I've decided to go ahead and let the cat out of the bag early for LN'ers as I know everyone will be asking and speculating on here what LightSky Barry came up with before the first scene is even finished airing. 

You will see a massive amount of projected images and video throughout the event. This is all being driven by 120 Axon Media Servers (10 are active spares). The Axons are in turn being controlled by 6 Wholehog 3 Consoles (3 are backup), using 37 universes of DMX in all. 78 of the projectors are each fitted with our Orbital Head as well. 

All the Axons are networked and using the network media synchronization in our current v1.4.0 software. 

The ring around the inside of the top of the stadium is fitted with 21 groups of triple stacked projectors alone. There are 150+ 20K projectors in all. 

In short, it is the largest media server show ever attempted and I'm told the ring at the top of the stadium is also the world record for the largest HD video projection at 492m x 14m high. You will also see projected imagery integrated as part of the many of the scenic elements on the field too. 

Be aware of the time change that NBC made to the US airing just earlier this week. It will now air at 7:30PM Eastern/Pacific to give an extra half-hour of coverage. 

I didn't want to give out any spoilers, but I wanted to give everyone an idea of what they will be looking at.

----------


## mustang1

Sodeju, wat een aantallen zeg. Maar wat een spektakel, zag er echt top uit. Waar kwamen al die spotjes vandaan?? Gokje, Procon??

----------


## moderator

Stuk van meegekregen op TV, wat een mooie show!
Heerlijk strakke regie, is anderen vast ook opgevallen hoe de blackouts verliepen, *floeps* complete vogelnest donker, alleen dat al weten te realiseren met zoveel universes, gaaf!

De getallen lijstjes hierboven zijn imposant, vraag die mij opkomt, zijn ze additioneel?

Vond verder de onwijze berg pyro erg imposant, mag je van Chinezen natuurlijk verwachten, maar dit was knap.

Door de strakke regie had ik niet het gevoel dat het zo'n verplicht nummertje was waar ik naar zat te kijken, maar echt iedere ceremoniele happening was compleet en perfect uitgelicht.
Nog maar te zwijgen over de onwijze berg projectie...

ps. rondje stadion met die vlam....kippevel!

----------


## Watt Xtra

ben ook erg benieuwd hoe ze dat steeds deden met die 2008 mensen op het veld die in verlichte pakken rondliepen of sloegen op met van ledvoorziene trommels.

het aftellen, de dansen, het verlopen en aan en uit knipperen van de mensen, ik snap er geen hol van.  :Smile:  Je zeg nergens kabeltjes lopen/liggen. Wel dat iedereen een oortje inhad..

Zou er een tom tom geweest zijn voor deze show??  :Big Grin:  Kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat er reallive door die oortjes werd getoetert.. 


Dit was idd indrukwekkend om naar te kijken.

----------


## s142918

> ben ook erg benieuwd hoe ze dat steeds deden met die 2008 mensen op het veld die in verlichte pakken rondliepen of sloegen op met van ledvoorziene trommels.
> 
> het aftellen, de dansen, het verlopen en aan en uit knipperen van de mensen, ik snap er geen hol van.  Je zeg nergens kabeltjes lopen/liggen. Wel dat iedereen een oortje inhad.



Het was vooral heel veel LED en dat heeft niet zoveel stroom nodig. Die pakken en trommels zullen dus wel op accu's hebben gewerkt, gezien die nummers allemaal maar hooguit een paar minuten duurden kan dat met gemak. Dat spul was overigens niet aangesloten op de regie volgens mij, want die trommels lichtten vanzelf op wanneer de trommelaar erop sloeg. Wel ernstig strak geregisseerd om op die manier af te tellen!

Heb lang niet alles gezien, maar wat ik heb gezien was een zeer imposante show. De macht van 't getal werd gecombineerd met technische hoogstandjes dus wat dat betreft hebben de Chinezen wel duidelijk gemaakt wat ze kunnen. Ben wel benieuwd, aansluitend op bovenstaande feitjes, wat de inbreng van andere landen hierin was. Ik hoorde de commentator op tv zelfs zeggen dat de architecten uit Zwitserland (geloof ik?) niet eens een kaartje hebben gekregen voor de opening  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## axs

> Om zelf even de antwoorden te geven:
> 
> The video system under the creative direction of media artist Andree Verleger from Germany included 60 x media servers, 86 x Christie Roadster Projectors with Orbital Heads and 63 x Cinema Christie Projectors. HP Pro-Curve 2626 field switches, HP Pro-Curve 8212zl and kilometres of multi mode fiber optic cable were the backbone of the huge network. I am absolutely excited about the professionalism and support I was getting also for my video part during all those month from MA Lighting and the entire lighting crew, states Verleeger. This underlines how important it is that lighting and video are going hand in hand. This teamwork gave trust and an ongoing motivation to realize another record in this show: the worlds largest projection screen with around 600m.
> Lighting



Ondertussen heeft MA hun tekst herschreven.  Hierbij het nieuwe artikel:

The video system under the creative direction of media artist Andree Verleger from Germany included some *110 x media servers*, 86 x Christie Roadster Projectors with Orbital Heads and 63 x Cinema Christie Projectors. HP Pro-Curve 2626 field switches, HP Pro-Curve 8212zl and kilometres of multi mode fiber optic cable were the backbone of the huge network. I am absolutely excited about the professionalism and support I was getting also for my video part during all those month from MA Lighting and the entire lighting crew - *although not controlled by the grandMA system*, states Verleeger. This underlines how important it is that lighting and video are going hand in hand. This teamwork gave trust and an ongoing motivation to realize another record in this show: the worlds largest projection screen with around 600m.

----------


## mustang1

Dit kwam ik nog even tegen op internet na wat googlen:

UPDATE: Full Tech Specs have been posted
Beijing 2008 Olympic Games Opening and Closing Ceremonies
Lighting
Venue National Stadium  Beijing (the Birds Nest)

Lighting Designer: Mr Sha Xiao Lan
Programmers:
Feng Bin
Wu Guoquing
Huang Tao
Control System &
Broadcast Lighting Consultant Paul Collison
Follow spot caller Xiao Lihe
Lighting Assistants Quan Xiaojie Zhang Wei
Wang Zhiyi Ma Jiebo
Wang Tong

Lighting Production
Companies
CCTV  Central China Television
In conjunction with: Quan Jiang
Shang Hai Televison
Gong Ti
Bei Ao
Feng Shang Shi Ji

Lighting Fixtures
112 Clay Paky Alpha Wash
980 Martin Mac 2000 Wash
162 Martin Mac 2000 XB Wash
308 Vari*Lite 3500 Spot
316 Vari*Lite 3000 Spot
180 Vari*Lite 3500 Wash
12 High End Show Gun
20 Ushio 2k Xenon Follow Spot
16 Kupo Super Sol 3k Xenon Follow Spot
204 PureLight City Color
80 FineArt Fine2000 Wash
32 FineArt LED Par Can
46 Sliver Star LED bank

Lighting Control - grand MA
3 Sessions consisting of two full-size consoles in multi user mode.
Two MA Lite consoles acting as remote surfaces for focusing.
Session 1 (Red): 15921 Parameters. 834 Fixtures. 14 NSP
Session 2 (Green): 13503 Parameters, 884 Fixtures, 16 NSP
Session 3 (Blue): 15987 Parameters, 624 Fixtures, 16 NSP
3D Visualisation
Software  E.S.P Vision & MA3D
Hardware  MA Media PC. NVidea Geforce 8800GTX
MA Video System: Three Graphic input cards to overlay the displays from each session in to one.

Network
HP Pro-Curve 2626 Field Switches
Main Switch HP Pro-Curve 8212zl
Kilometers of Multi Mode Fiber

Specs have been hidden for a while but now the event is under way i can reveal the following.
120 Axion Media Servers
3 Wholehog 3 consoles
12 SHOWGUNs
Barco has installed the biggest LED wall ever at a Chinese venue. The screen measures an amazing 391 square meters and utilizes 651 Barco SLite 14 LED display tiles
thats a lot of tech but they have hundreds of currently unidentified movers.

Toch wel een beetje errrug veel spulletjes als je dit zo leest....

----------


## Orbis

best grappig dat bij een show van die omvang hier in onze landen er zo goed als zeker een massa showtec en andere made in china dingen zouden hangen maar een show ginder zonder ook maar iets van deze merken gedaan wordt...

----------


## Gast1401081

en voor degenen die het nog niet zeker wisten ::

Meyer Sound News : Meyer Sound Matrix3 Drives the Pulse of Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremony

----------


## mustang1

Lees dan ook even het berichtje van Martin op hun site:

Casestory - Martin Lights Beijing Summer Olympic Games: LD Sha Xiao Lan Interview 

Ik ben benieuwd hoe de sluiting zal zijn...

----------


## salsa

Waneer is de sluiting van de Olympische Spelen?

Ik heb de Opening dus helemaal gemist en weet iemand waar ik deze op I-net terug kan kijken?

Ik heb op Youtube rond gekeken en ben daar wel enkele fragmenten tegen gekomen.

Dave

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Toch nog even een vraag over de gebruikte lichtfixtures 

Volgens vele is in Peking alleen Martin gebruikt (2000 Wash en Wash XB) 

Stukje op Martin site: 
_According to our plan, we needed approximately 2,700 moving lights, which is unprecedented. Martin, Vari*Lite and many other well-known brands attended the bid and we had to choose the most suitable ones. Even as the head LD, I didnt have the authority to decide which brand would be used in the Ceremony, though my opinion was important. 

The Martin MAC 2000 Wash was eventually chosen because its the most stable fixture with the most uniform color wash Ive ever known._
Aldus '*Lighting Designer Sha Xiao Lan* '

Hij heeft het duidelijk over kiezen tussen de merken Martin, VariLite en andere merken. 
In het laatste stukje bevestigd hij te hebben gekozen voor de Martin fixtures. 
Toch kom ik op de website van VariLite weer een heel stuk tegen dat ook hun fixtures (ruim 700 stuks) werden gebruikt bij opening- en sluitingsceremonies. 

Weet een van jullie of dit kan kloppen? Zijn inderdaad bijde merke gebruikt?

----------


## Big Bang

Hetgeen ik tegen kwam over de Olympische spelen:

Lighting Fixtures
112 Clay Paky Alpha Wash
980 Martin Mac 2000 Wash
162 Martin Mac 2000 XB Wash
308 Vari*Lite 3500 Spot
316 Vari*Lite 3000 Spot
180 Vari*Lite 3500 Wash
12 High End Show Gun
20 Ushio 2k Xenon Follow Spot
16 Kupo Super Sol 3k Xenon Follow Spot
204 PureLight City Color
80 FineArt Fine2000 Wash
32 FineArt LED Par Can
46 Sliver Star LED bank

Lighting Control - grand MA
3 Sessions consisting of two full-size consoles in multi user mode.
Two MA Lite consoles acting as remote surfaces for focusing.
Session 1 (Red): 15921 Parameters. 834 Fixtures. 14 NSP
Session 2 (Green): 13503 Parameters, 884 Fixtures, 16 NSP
Session 3 (Blue): 15987 Parameters, 624 Fixtures, 16 NSP
3D Visualisation
Software – E.S.P Vision & MA3D
Hardware – MA Media PC. NVidea Geforce 8800GTX
MA Video System: Three Graphic input cards to overlay the displays from each session in to one.

Network
HP Pro-Curve 2626 Field Switches
Main Switch HP Pro-Curve 8212zl
Kilometers of Multi Mode Fiber

Specs have been hidden for a while but now the event is under way i can reveal the following.
120 Axion Media Servers
3 Wholehog 3 consoles
12 SHOWGUNs
Barco has installed the biggest LED wall ever at a Chinese venue. The screen measures an amazing 391 square meters and utilizes 651 Barco SLite 14 LED display tiles
thats a lot of tech but they have hundreds of currently unidentified movers.

Ziet hier trouwens de media servers:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Sjonge jonge jonge, mijn excuses, this weer november hoor :Wink:  

Op de vorige pagina stond het antwoord al duidelijk in een lijstje geven, met dank aan de reminder van Big Beng :Stick Out Tongue:  

Dan alsnog, k ben wel benieuwd naar de keuze van Martin ipv VariLite.

----------

